# chargriller 6206 thermometer?



## smokinadam (Jul 26, 2014)

Screenshot_2014-07-26-18-08-09.png



__ smokinadam
__ Jul 26, 2014





This looks like a maverick 732 can anyone attest to how well this works or if it's made by redicheck?  Looking for one but need to find a more reasonable priced one as I was told I'm not spending 80 on a thermometer after getting a new pellet grill today. 

Thanks


----------



## sb59 (Jul 27, 2014)

Since they are all made in china I think they are all re-branded from one manufacturer "  Maverick  "  who holds the patents.I think Redi-Check are the ones they sell direct. Prices probably depend on deals worked out by quantity purchased for re- brand. Here at least are some reviews from Lowes competitor >  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Griller-Wireless-Remote-Thermometer-6206/204151970#shipping_options

https://www.facebook.com/MaverickIndustriesInc/info


----------

